# trail camera pics



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I have some good news for my upcoming archery wasatch bull tag


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Well it wont let me upload any of the pics. It said they are to big if someone wants to tell me how to make them smaller or will do it for me let me know and I will send them to you.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Make a photo bucket account and upload them on the setting they have thats 640 wide. PM me if that doesnt work. I wanna see em!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Send me the pics if you want and I will post them for you. Sounds like a good one!

Chad

[email protected]


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

There are all kinds of programs out there that allow you save pictures to smaller file sizes. ACDsee is a good one. 

Or you can use Microsoft Office Picture Manager (Vista):

Open File
Right Click Picture
Click edit
Right side, click compress.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are the trail camera pic's. Looks like a great spot with some great bulls using it! Good luck to you on your hunt! My brother has a Wasatch Rifle LE tag. We are hoping to nail a nice one too! Should be a fun year!!

Chad


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The bull in the second-to-last pic is a nice one! And you even know what time they are coming in! Nice pics, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Those are some good trail camera pictures. How often do you guys usually check your trail cameras during the pre season?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I check mine about every 2 weeks.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Lh, great pics. Looking at the dates it appears they're not coming in everyday unless you've held some back. Depending on the length of the creek they could also be watering above or below, if not, there has to be water nearby that they also frequent. I'd check nearby at the same elevation, many times a mountain will spew springs in a horizontal line. Good luck, skeet


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Great pics silentstalker. Looks like you'll be into them for sure. Good luck!


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I only put different bulls on there. I have a few pics of the same bull. I want to know what you guys think. Is the 6 point staning by himself the same as the one standinging in the water hole or maybe even the one up on the hill behind him? Also what is your best guess on scores just from the picture. I check my cameras once a week


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Both bulls in the second to last pic must have the same daddy. The g4s are very similar with weak 5s and 6s. It looks to me like the last bull is the same bull in the second to last picture higher up. Looks like a good time though, so good luck to you.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Judging elk scores while they still are in velvet is tricky,, They always shrink more
than you would think when it comes off....

That said I believe it is the same bull in the last two pics on the trail cam ,,,And he will be short of 320.

To compare, I took these Wasatch bull pic on 6-26. I've seen both of them since they've
for sure finished growing and I'm giving the one scratching his butt 355.[attachment=1:223gna6o]2 bulls-2.jpg[/attachment:223gna6o]

Heres one thats 345-350, hes gained 5 inches in his 5th & 6th since this photo.[attachment=0:223gna6o]350.jpg[/attachment:223gna6o]


----------

